# Auto to Manual swap {HELP}



## Nismo240Kid (Apr 3, 2004)

Auto to Manual Trans into 92 nissan 240sx fastback.
Anybody know how????


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

This is one site for a S14 but should work for a S13, too:
Swap


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Nismo240Kid said:


> Auto to Manual Trans into 92 nissan 240sx fastback.
> Anybody know how????


Ya go to www.heavythrottle.com and look at their swap info. They have a really good section on auto to manual.


----------



## nightwalker (Jul 31, 2003)

easy, parts needed...

-manual driveshaft
-manual tranny (duh)
-shifter 
-manual brake pedal, and clutch pedal
-clutch fluid reservoir
-slave cylinder
-clutch (buy a kit)
-flywheel
-clutch hard line from reservoir to slave cylinder
-clutch soft line, from hard line to slave cylinder
-5 speed harness, or make do with old harness, and get speed sensor
-shift boot

now get to work


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i remember when i first starting looking up info for my 240. i found this one with ease...

http://www.240sx.org/links/installs/s14_5speed_swap.htm

do you people not do ur own research today? for crying out loud


----------



## kazu08 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Sale offere 180sx*



Nismo240Kid said:


> Auto to Manual Trans into 92 nissan 240sx fastback.
> Anybody know how????


Dear Sir
undefinedundefined
I hope that you find our Turbo/Drift/Racing Car sateisfactory,and I trust that you may cotinue with us during the coming month.

All of us here may be counted on to do everything we can to give prompt attention to your orders, inquiries, and other communications, We feel confident we can take care of you to your complete satisfation.

Best Offer as follows: I really want take care of you offer as the SKILINE R32 and 180SX

97 180SX AC PW ABS Low CD PS TV FULL Aero Good Beuaty White 97000Kmile FOB AUD$ 148000
92 GTR BNR R32 150000Km Alumin foiL WHITE Speed Meter Wiht Twin Turbo FOB AUD $ 12000
93 180SX Serese 3 RPS13 Turbo Engin Turbo Timer Sunroof Good Beauty WHITE 103000KMILE FOB AUD 3900


BEST

TGB Co.,Ltd
4-6-20 Migata Izumishi Osaka Japan
TEL&FAX +81-725-53-0293
Mobil +81-90-3620-0542
Mail [email protected]


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kazu08 said:


> Dear Sir
> undefinedundefined
> I hope that you find our Turbo/Drift/Racing Car sateisfactory,and I trust that you may cotinue with us during the coming month.
> 
> ...


 what the hell?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It's engrish dumb ass... get a crue!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kazu08 said:


> Dear Sir
> undefinedundefined
> I hope that you find our Turbo/Drift/Racing Car sateisfactory,and I trust that you may cotinue with us during the coming month.
> 
> ...


this punk comes out of nowhere and starts selling shit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL.. *SKILINE*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Dear Sir
> undefinedundefined


wut the hell is that? is that the proper way to start letters now?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wut the hell is that? is that the proper way to start letters now?


ROFL ROFL.. that guy is such a :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what does 103000KMILE equate to?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> what does 103000KMILE equate to?


only 1,030,000,000 miles


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

that it? its only been broken in


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that it? its only been broken in


yeah.. it'll probably last around 10 billion miles at least


----------

